# documents for visa application



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry guys - another panic - Looking through the documentation required for the visa application, it stated that if I was already married I had to send my original marriage certificate - Also proof of termination of any previous marriages which I also did. 

Now reading about the documentation for the interview (I understand that the documents will be forwarded to the Embassy prior to my interview) it says I have to send original marriage certificates for ALL my ex marriages - is that correct? Because frankly I haven't got them anymore due to house moves and other stuff......

If it is correct would I be able to get copies and scan them or wil I have to repeat the application again? They have all my original documentation so I am not sure how that will happen... Again I am panicking....


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Never send originals..produce those at interview


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

On the embassy website it says only to submit official copies with your application.


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

No I have to submit originals and they are forwarded onto the Embassy for my interview


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you requested certified copies of the missing documents from the respective sources such as courthouse?


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

I am not sure if I have misread but it says to send originals PLUS certified copies for each party. I am so worried now - If I obtain certified copies of all these documents would that suffice? It says that any documents I have submitted will be forwarded to the Embassy for my Interview. I am not sure what to do. Should I go ahead and get certified copies to be on the safe side or just take certified photocopies. If I phone the NVC would they advise me - or would they return toe documents to me? \


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Well you submit certified copies (or photocopies) and those will be forwarded to your interviewing officer. He/she may ask for originals at the interview. This means photocopies are useful for submitting your application, but on the day of your interview they want the certified copies/originals to make sure they match up.

Since you said you already submitted originals with your application then that means we can't be as much of help to you as NVC itself. If you're really that worried then I'd shoot them an inquiry email as to whether your documents have arrived yet and just "confirm" it with them that they'll be forwarded with the rest of your files. It's still not the end of the world, but quite a headache if you're forced to go to a townhall to acquire new copies on file.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If I understand OP's post she has two issues.

A) She sent originals instead of certified copies of documents. Let's hope she has certified copies on file just in case.
B) She has not provided a complete package for review as documentation regarding previous marriages is missing.


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

So I need to obtain my previous marriage cetificates too? I thought it read as produce my current marriage certificate and how proof of termination of my previous marriage which I have done - Oh crumbs this is all very confusing now 

If I phone the NVC and explain the situation surely if I have certified copies of the documents plus an original police report and my passport - or should I just go ahead and obtain copies of all the documents I have submitted and hope for the best ? I am such a klutz but it kind of read like that - they wanted originals plus copies 
and said they would forward all documents submitted to NVC to the Embassy for my interview 

Can't do much until Monday but worry.... i'm sure its sortable - they have the originals there they have confirmed receipt so will just have to see how it goes - God I am soooo Blonde - the last hurdle and I mess it up !!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

To be blunt - quit thinking and start reading. Use a ruler!!! One step at a time. 

Do the instructions ask for your previous marriage or for previous marriages?


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if when you receive an answer from USCIS via email that they also say it's better to obtain certified copies again for safe measure. The reason you're not supposed to/they say not to send the originals is incase either postal service screws up and the documents are lost/misplaced. 

It's not meant to be a scolding, but like twostep said, it's best to take your time and read everything multiple times in the visa instructions. I also read it as sending in originals the first time and then at the bottom of the instructions I saw it say in bold print "*only submit photocopies of originals!*" One learns quickly that the USCIS is a big, fat liar when they say they have clear and simple procedures to follow, hehe.


----------

